
Silicon Valley is the Only Place for Startups (based on PG article)  - transburgh
http://www.marketingpilgrim.com/2007/10/silicon-valley-is-the-only-place-for-startups.html
======
pg
Argh. I never said SV was the only place for startups, just that all other
things being equal it was the best.

~~~
brlewis
Not that it matters, but the first sentence of the article says "only
place...if you want to have the very best chance..."

"I don't care who writes the editorials if I get to write the headlines" is a
relevant quote I heard a long time ago. I've looked but haven't found a cite
for it.

~~~
dfranke
I haven't found a citation either, but the name of William Randolph Hearst
comes to mind.

